# double bevel dovetail



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey guys I am wanting to learn how to lay out double bevel dovetails. I am unable to find very much information on the internet. Does anyone have any tips to share?


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

Roy underhill made a project with what he called impossitales the appear that you cant slide the dovetail out, is this what you are looking for


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

The only one I have heard of do these is Robby Pedersen from RVP1875. Not sure how much info you can get off his site but maybe a phone call or e-mail him. Not sure how open to giving info he is. Sorry not much help.

RVP1875


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Are you talking about double twisted dovetails? If so there's a good article by Richard Jones here.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

what im looking for is like on the construction of a casket. Or an old candle box with a compound miter edge.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

A grain hopper would be a perfect example


----------



## petemohr (Dec 11, 2009)

FWW #158 Oct. 2002 has a good article on compound angle DT's.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

There may be some examples in Japanese joinery books. They do all kinds of crazy cool joints.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

cutmantom I have seen Roy cut them on tv also.
wseand Robby is the one i saw cutting dovetails for a casket. I am wanting to make a toolbox that is from the 1700 to 1800 period. I have some hand tools from that time and am wanting to store them in a proper place.
lwilms thats close. If i could master that i could master what i am looking for.
Pete I will look for that issue.
captainskully i will try to see if i can find it there. I have seen some very extreme jointery from Japan

Thanks guys


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

Steve Brown wrote an article in fine woodworking called compound angles without math.


----------



## RalphBarker (Oct 26, 2010)

The Tage Frid book covering joinery describes the layout in some detail.

http://www.amazon.com/Tage-Teaches-Woodworking-Step---Step/dp/1561580686/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1290267410&sr=1-1

These books were well worth the price when they were $40/volume. At $20 for the two volumes combined, no woodworker's bookshelf should be without them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Did you ever wonder about why they even bother to put those "Look Inside" features on? They didn't bother to show anyting that isn't coverred iin a thousand other books. I certainly would not be interested by what Amazon showed me :-((

What else does he cover in the books?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks guys for your help


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Topamax - Tage Frid is an absolute classic. It's the only book I keep outside in the cold garage to refer to whenever I have a question. All my other books are my 'armchair library.'

Here's a review I did several years ago on Tage Frid's classics:

http://tinyurl.com/4gw4age


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here is a link that might help.

http://forums.finewoodworking.com/fine-woodworking-knots/joinery/dovetails-pyramidal-forms


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

thank you barb and john


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I got the book barbs and it great.
i found a guy who uses his cutoffs for layout. Almost idiot proof. 
pics on canted dovetails


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They are not as hard as they look at first glance. My wife wanted a quickie cheap box for a school display, so I took the opportunity to try them . Just like flat square dovetails, cut the pins or tails then the other. Need to keep your wits about you though. A bit easier to get confused ;-))


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

good looking box Topamax, did your wife fill it with chocolate gold coins?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, Yup ;-) But she had me put in a false bottom so she didn't have to buy so many.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*OK JOY*
Chad Stanton has let the cat out of the bag. 
First I want to thank everyone with there kindness and help on my quest to do this. I am a visual person and unless I see it done it doesn't compute. I have bought books, googled till I'm blue in the face, and have failed every time on the layout. Chad has shown a method that is simple and with what I would call a setup block. I repete thank you all from the top of the list down to the bottom.
Chad's video


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you Skarp it will be added to my arsenal. I am determined to make something for myself and store it in the attic. It will be the last thing I use. (kinda morbid, sorry) I might make a couple toolboxes for practice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They are easier to do than explain!! ;-))


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

TopamaxSurvivor Is it me or do you look different? Something Has Changed. Oh I see you have done you hair different. Looking good..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

i got her done









I want to thank all of you that have helped me on this journey. My joinery is not perfect. Nor will never be. I am human and it is wood. This is a joint that has intrigued me for some time. It was all done by hand from the plane to saw to chisel. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Dave those came out real nice. I am sure I gave you the most help,LOL Now I see a blog in your future.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Everybody helped and thank you Bill. 
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721/blog/22777


----------



## wb8nbs (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been working with compound angle box joints.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5542962927

More details in
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wb8nbs/sets/72157626223042400/

I don't see any way to do compound dovetails with power tools, but box joints are semi-machine friendly.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*wb8nbs* You are doing great!! I have done them just to see if I could, they take a bit of effort for sure ;-))


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

*wb8nbs* they say ole norm has done it with a table saw. And with a proper jig yes it is possible. I am at work now but I will check your links later this evening. 
There you are *Topa*, good to here from you.


----------

